# واخيرا تحقق حلم الانصهار البارد ؟



## نور جابر (20 أبريل 2009)

حلم البشريه في الطاقه اللا محدوده ( الانصهار البارد )

إن الطاقة الهائلة التي تسيّر الكون بما فيه من نجوم وكواكب وأجرام وتلك الحرارة الهائلة التي تصلنا من الشمس التي تبعد عنا 95 مليون ميل فتديم الحياة وتكوّن الظواهر الطبيعية من عواصف وأمطار وسحب وحركة رياح وغيرها... تنتج عن تفاعل بين نوى ذرات الهيدروجين. يتم في هذا التفاعل انصهار بروتونات الهيدروجين بعضها مع بعض، فيتحول جزء من كتلتها إلى طاقة تسمى طاقة الانصهار النووي، ولأن التفاعل بين النوى لا يحصل إلا بدرجات حرارة عالية جداً فقد جداً سميت بطاقة الانصهار النووي الحار.

وقد حاول الإنسان، بعد أن حرّر طاقة الذرة بتشطيرها إنتاج طاقة الانصهار النووي، فجند للأمر أعدادا من العلماء عملوا لعدة عقود وأفلحوا بإنتاج طاقة انصهار، ولكن بكلفة عالية وباستخدام أجهزة ومفاعلات حرارية ضخمة، وبقي طموح العلماء من تصاعد أزمات الطاقة ومشاكلها ولاسيما التي تنتج من حرق الوقود (طاقة كيميائية)، إلى إنتاج طاقة رخيصة وسهلة لا تؤذي الإنسان، وحيث أن أقصى طاقة ناتجة عن التفاعل النووي هي طاقة الانصهار فإنتاجها دون حرارة أو مفاعلات، هو قمة الطموح.

منذ الإعلان عن اكتشافها في شهر مارس (آذار) 1981 والعالم ومؤسساته العلمية في أخذ ورد، فطاقة الانصهار النووي البارد لا تحل فقط أزمة الطاقة في العالم وإنما توفر طاقة دائمة، وشبه مجانية لتسيير عجلة الحياة بكل مضامينها، والانصهار النووي البارد هو تفاعل انصهار بين نوى ذرات الهيدروجين ينتج عنه مادة خاملة هي الهيليوم وكمية كبيرة من الطاقة، وقليل من النيترونات (وهي أحد مكونات الذرة الثقيلة لا تحتوي على شحنة)، ولأن هذا التفاعل يحصل في كمية صغيرة من المادة ويستمر دون انقطاع فترات خيالية، وهو لا يحتاج إلى أجهزة ضخمة ومفاعلات قدرة هائلة، ولأنه لا ينتج إشعاعات مؤية أو نواتج كيميائية مصرة بالبيئة والإنسان.. فقد وجد هذا الاكتشاف صدى هائلا في جميع المحافل العلمية. وعلى الرغم من ذيوع صيته إلا أن تفسيرا علميا لحقيقة ما يجري في هذا التفاعل لم يعط. ولم يجد العلماء رغم جهودهم المضنية تفسيراً للظاهرة من خلال المعطيات والنظريات العلمية المعروفة، ولذلك وكغيرها من الظواهر غير المفسرة بالمنطق العلمي المعروف، انصرف عنها بعضهم ولم يعترف بها البعض الآخر. فما هي حقيقة الانصهار النووي البارد؟ وكيف يمكن الاستفادة منه؟


الاكتشاف الباهر


اكتشف الانصهار النووي البارد من قبل البروفيسور ستانلي يونز ومارتن فليشمان وكشف عنها في مؤتمر صحافي في آذار 1989. والانصهار النووي البارد هو تفاعل يحصل تحت ظروف معينة في محاليل معدنية مشبعة بالهيدروجين الخفيف والثقيل. وينتج عن التفاعل طاقة حرارية عالية، وهليوم، ونسبة قليلة من النيوترونات. وفي بعض التجارب تحول المعدن المضيف إلى عناصر أخرى. والمعادن التي جربت هي البالاديوم والتيتانيوم، والنيكل وبعض أنواع السيراميك فائق التوصيل. وبعد مرور سنوات على هذا الاكتشاف العلمي الباهر، عقدت مجلة "ساينس دايجست" حوارا مع البروفيسور نيكولاس هيغنت، الذي عمل مساعدا للعالمين يونز وفليشمان لمدة تجاوزت الربع قرن، ولازال يتابع أبحاثه في هذا الحقل، جاء فيه:
*هل الانصهار النووي عملية كيميائية، أم نووية، أم شيء آخر؟
- لا يمكن أن يكون الانصهار النووي عملية كيميائية، لعدم استهلاكها أي مواد كيميائية وعدم إنتاجها أو تكوينها لمخلفات. وخلايا الانصهار البارد تحتوي في الأغلب على الماء وهي مادة غير محترقة ولا تدخل في تفاعلات حرارية خارجية. وتحتوي الخلية أيضا على معدن " الهيدرليدات" التي لا تحرر إلا كمية من الحرارة. إلا أن خلايا الانصهار النووي البارد تتمكن من تحرير كميات من الطاقة في وحدة كتلة تفوق بمئات من المرات ما تنتجه الخلايا الكيميائية.
وعلى سبيل المثال إذا وضعنا 40 مليغراما (04،0 غرام) من الهايدرايد (معدن) داخل الخلية دون أي وقود أو مادة محرقة للحرارة، نحصل على 86 مليون جول من الطاقة خلال شهرين. والمعروف أن أحسن أنواع الوقود الكيميائي هو الغازولين (فقط وقود بعض الصواريخ ينتج كمية حرارة- غرام وقود أكثر من الغازولين) فسيأخذ 2000 غرام من الغازولين لإنتاج 86 مليون جول. وبهذا، يكون طاقة خلية الانصهار النووي البارد أكثر 50 ألف مرة من طاقة الغازولين. بالإضافة إلى ذلك لم تظهر أية خلية انصهار بارد أية علامة انتهاء فهي تعمل لسنوات أو قرون ولا أحد يعرف متى تتوقف. ولولا أن التفاعل التجريبي في الخلية أوقف بعد شهرين من تشغيلها لما توقفت عن العمل أمداً طويلاً.
والتفاعل النووي ينتج طاقة تزيد ملايين المرات عن طاقة الاحتراق الكيميائية ولكن خلال مُدد أطول، ففي الوقت الذي يعطي عود الثقاب كمية كثيرة من الطاقة عدة ثوان، يبقى الراديوم مثلا حارا لآلاف السنين.
*لماذا لا ينتج عن الانصهار النووي البارد أشعة قاتلة ونيوترونات قوية؟
- لا أحد يعلم. وهذه هي إحدى المشاكل التي لم تجد حلا. ويعتقد بعض العلماء أنه مادامت العملية لا تنتج إشعاعا كثيفا فهي لا تعتبر سيرورة نووية، فيما يظن البعض الآخر أن الأشعة تتكون ولكنها تمتص بسرعة من بلور المعدن. وفي كل الأحوال إنه لمن المفيد ألا ينتج الانصهار البارد أشعة موذية وألا يصبح لزاما تزويد الخلية بدروع وقاية مما يعوق استخدام التقنية عمليا، ويزيد من كلفتها.
*لو كان الانصهار النووي البارد عملية نووية فلماذا لا ينتج حرارة هائلة؟
- يعتقد الكثيرون أن التفاعلات النووية مادامت تنتج كميات هائلة من الطاقة فلابد أن تكون مصحوبة بحرارة شديدة أيضا، كما في قلب المفاعل النووي أو في الشمس مثلا. وهذا غير صحيح من الناحية العلمية، فنموذج من معدن الراديوم المشع أو اليورانيوم أثناء انشطاره قد يكون باردا عند لمسه أو يكاد أن يكون دافئا، ولكن هذه المواد تنتج كميات هائلة وخطيرة من الأشعة المؤينة. فالانشطار النووي الواحد ينتج ملايين الإلكترون فولتات (EV) من الطاقة، بينما لا تنتج الذرات في التفاعل الكيميائي سوى 3 إلى 4 الكترون فولت، والفارق أن عدد الذرات التي تخضع للتفاعل النووي (الانشطار مثلا) هي قليلة جدا مقارنة بمليارات الذرات التي تقوم بالتفاعل الكيميائي آنيا. وهذا يعني أن التفاعل النووي ينتج طاقة تعادل ملايين المرات قيمة الطاقة التي ينتجها التفاعل الكيميائي. ولكن التفاعل الكيميائي ينتج طاقة كبيرة خلال فترة وجيزة من الزمن وهذا هو السبب الذي يجعل عودَ ثقابٍ محترقا أكثر حرارة (قدرة) من معدن الراديوم أو اليورانيوم ولكن هذا الأخير يبقى دافئا ملايين السنين.
*ولكن ما الفرق بين القدرة والطاقة؟
- القدرة بإبسط تعريف لها هي معدل انسياب أو خروج الطاقة في لحظة ما من الزمن، أما الطاقة فهي القدرة المتجمعة خلال فترة من الزمن. والقدرة تقاس بالواط والكيلواط بينما الطاقة بالجول (واط- الثانية) أو كيلو واط- الساعة. فقدرة واط مستمرة لثانية واحدة تساوي طاقة مقدارها جول واحد، وإن الطاقة الصادرة من مصباح قدره 100 واط 60 ثانية تساوي 6000 جول. من ناحية أخرى 18،4 جول تعادل سعرة حرارية واحدة وهي كمية الطاقة اللازمة لرفع حرارة غرام واحد من الماء درجة مئوية واحدة. وفي النظام الأمريكي تقاس الطاقة الحرارية ب BTU (وحدة حرارية بريطانية) وهي كمية الطاقة اللازمة لرفع حرارة باوند واحد من الماء درجة مئوية فهرنهايتية واحدة وتعادل 055،1 جول. وقدرة حصان واحد تعادل 746 واط. وبعد هذا الموجز عن الانصهار النووي لابد من توضيح رديفه الحار ليتسنى لنا المقارنة بينهما.
*ما هو الانصهار النووي "الحار" (التقليدي أو الانصهار البلازمي)؟
- هو نوع من التفاعل النووي الذي يغذي الشمس والنجوم بالطاقة، فعندما ترتفع الحرارة لملايين الدرجات تفقد نوى الهيدروجين (البروتونات) خاصية التنافر بينهما وتبدأ بالالتحام والانصهار فيما بينها لتكوين نويات هليوم (مجاميع من 4 بروتونات). وينتج عن هذا الالتحام إطلاق كم هائل من الطاقة. الانصهار كتفاعل نووي هو عكس الانشطار الذي ينتج طاقة عن طريق تكسير أو تشطير أنوية ذرات عناصر ثقيلة كاليورانيوم والبلوتونيوم.
*ما هو الوضع الحالي للانصهار النووي الحار؟
- أمضى العلماء أكثر من 40 عاما في أبحاث صرف عليها مليارات الدولارات ( صرفت أمريكا وحدها 15 مليار دولار) وذلك من أجل استكشاف إمكان صنع جهاز على الأقل يحاكي تفاعلات الانصهار التي تحصل في النجوم. وقد تمكن هؤلاء العلماء من صنع أجهزة ضخمة ومعقدة تعتمد على مجالات مغناطيسية هائلة ولايزرات قوية لضغط وتسخين وقود الانصهار وهي نظائر الهيدروجين (الديوتيريوم والتريتيوم) ومع نجاحهم في تحقيق اندماج أو انصهار نووي حار (بلازمي) تحت ظروف يسيطر عليها، إلا أن العلماء لا يزالون يعتقدون أنهم يحتاجون لثلاثين سنة في الأقل لإنجاز جهاز اندماج عملي الاستخدام وذلك لصعوبات تقنية وهندسية جمة، وإن تقنية (Tokamak) التي تعتمدها أمريكا لهذا الغرض لن تتمخض عن تكنولوجيا اندماج تجارية. ويعمل العلماء الأمريكيون منذ عدة سنوات على بناء مفاعل اندماج حراري عملاق اسمه ITER، ولا يتوقع أن تتحقق فكرة إنتاج الكهرباء من مفاعل اندماجي قبل عام 2040م. هذا وتبلغ موازنة أبحاث الانصهار النووي في أمريكا 500 مليون دولار سنويا.
*كيف يختلف الانصهار النووي الحار عن البارد؟
الانصهار النووي البارد يطلق الطاقة بشكل حرارة وليس إشعاعات مؤينة كما في الانصهار الحار. والطاقة الحرارية هذه تزيد آلاف المرات عما تنتجه التفاعلات الكيميائية. لذا يعتقد الباحثون في الانصهار البارد أن طاقته الكامنة في ميل مكعب واحد من البحر يعادل طاقة حرق جميع النفوط ومشتقاتها في العالم. والانصهار البارد على عكس الحار يمكن أن يجري في أنبوبة اختبار صغيرة وليس داخل مفاعلات حرارية ضخمة.
*ما هو سر الانصهار النووي البارد؟
- وجد الباحثون أسرار الانصهار النووي الحار وفسروها. ولكن الانصهار البارد الذي يجري دون تفاعل حراري ولا يولد إشعاعا مؤينا ويستمر فترات غير محددة... كل هذه العوامل قلبت مفاهيم العلماء ولم يجدوا تفسيرا مقنعا لها، لذلك رفضها بعض العلماء جملة وتفصيلا. ولكن سرها ينحصر في التفاعل النووي نفسه الذي يعرف عنه القليل. ويضع بعض العلماء أملهم في نظرية الكيمياء الفائقة لتفسير الانصهار البارد. ولكن هذه النظرية تحتاج إلى تطوير في مجال ميكانيك الكم، وطاقة عتبة الصفر وغيرهما من المفاهيم التي ابتدأ العقل البشري يفكر فيها على عتبة القرن الواحد والعشرين. وحتى يجد الإنسان حلولا لهذه المعضلات سيبقى سر الانصهار النووي البارد مرهونا.
*ما مستقبل الانصهار النووي البارد؟
- لعل العقبة الأهم هي في فهم آلية هذا التفاعل النووي ولا يزال العديد من الباحثين يرفضون وجوده بكل بساطة لأنهم لا يجدون تفسيرا له. من ناحية أخرى فهذه العقبة واجهت كل الاختراعات والاكتشافات المهمة كالتخدير والطائرة والسيارة والمضادات الحيوية ورحلات الفضاء والانشطار النووي وغيرها.
الانصهار البارد في حالة كشف أسراره سيشكل ثورة عالمية كبرى في مضمار الطاقة، وسيجعل من استخدام الوقود الأحفوري وحرق الكربون طرقا متخلفة تلوم البشرية نفسها على اللجوء إليها في حقبة من الزمن. وحتى تكتشف أسراره ستبقى البشرية بانتظار حدث يقف منه علماء اليوم وقفة مصدق ومكذب في آن.

منقول من احد المجلات العربيه .
ولا تنسونا في الدعاء.


----------



## عصام نورالدين (20 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك ................
هل يمكن الاستفادة من هذه العملية بشكل معقول في المعامل الحكومية ، ومحطات الطاقة النووية الموجودة في الشرق الأوسط التي يحاربها الغرب وأوربا ؟؟؟
وهل تمكنّا من استخدام هذه التقنية ؟؟؟؟


----------



## امبراطورالكيميائية (25 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي! (17 يناير 2014)

موضوع جميل جدا بارك الله بك


----------



## jomma (3 أبريل 2014)

اشكرك على هذا الموضوع ونأمل منك ومن الأعضاء المزيد من العطاء وإثراء النقاش، وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## ahmedaboshamar (25 أبريل 2014)

شكرا


----------

